# Updates on Tyson/Chandler OK to play in Game Five (merged!)



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Updates on Tyson...........*

Please update those of us outside Chicago on the status of Chandler. This series will be very difficult without him.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



chifaninca said:


> Please update those of us outside Chicago on the status of Chandler. This series will be very difficult without him.


I agree. Chandler looked very hurt. Hopefully, he will recover quickly and give us 15-25 mins a night. He has altered many shots in this series...we need him to go far.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

I wouldn't worry too much until we get the actual bad news. One thing is that Tyson is very sissy when it comes with dealing pain. So there is a good chance it is a mild strain and he will be ready at least for game6.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ndler,1,3599087.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

"Tyson Chandler suffered a mild-to-moderate sprain to his right ankle and will be listed as day-to-day, Bulls officials said Sunday."


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Mild to moderate ankle sprain for Tyson according to AM 1000. No x-rays taken yet


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the best possible news.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Day-to-Day... according to Chicago Tribune

Thank gawd! Hopefully he can play for game 5!!

I feel a lot better now


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

I really thought he'd be out considering he couldn't even limp off the court under his own power. With ankle injuries, though, you never know.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Ankle injuries are the worst. Some times you sprain it real bad and you are afraid you broke it so you refuse to walk on it right away and then like an hour later when the docs forcing you to try and put pressure on it you think to yourself, "well its not so bad after all"


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



> I really thought he'd be out considering he couldn't even limp off the court under his own power. With ankle injuries, though, you never know.


Well even if he just rolled his ankle and didn't do much to it, it's quite painful to walk on at first. I'm hoping it's just a nastly roll and nothing worse.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Lets hope he just has to tape it up and put a brace on, and get back out on the court. 

We really need his presence.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



theanimal23 said:


> Lets hope he just has to tape it up and put a brace on, and get back out on the court.
> 
> We really need his presence.


Its the playoffs, if he misses one game thats excusable, but if its only a mild to moderate sprain, he should be able to sack up and play, even if he's not 100%. If Scottie Pippen is still critisized for missing a playoff game with a migrane almost 20 years later, Tyson will be remembered in the same light if he can't suit up Thursday.

** if the sprain is worse then reported, then the previous entry does not apply.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

LOL @ how light Tyson is.

The little white man was carrying him with no problem.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



lgtwins said:


> I wouldn't worry too much until we get the actual bad news. One thing is that Tyson is very sissy when it comes with dealing pain. So there is a good chance it is a mild strain and he will be ready at least for game6.


Heh, I was pretty fearful for a while, but hopefully you called it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Good news for obvious reasons. 

One of the reasons is this summer he can continue to work on his total game without the interuption of a bad ankle injury.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

_He left the Bulls' locker room riding on a cart._



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2428015


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



mizenkay said:


> _He left the Bulls' locker room riding on a cart._
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2428015


I hope it's more of a "better safe than sorry" situation than a "Tyson can't walk" situation. If that made any sense whatsoever...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

If Tyson can't go Tuesday Schenscher will obviously get some minutes but the Bulls will undoubtably try to play Noc and Deng a lot together and so Deng will need to step up.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

One thing we should consider is that Chandler only plays 20-25 minutes a game. So if he isn't hurt that badly, he is probably ok with those few minutes.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

If they are saying it's definitly not severe, then drugs and a firm tape job should allow him to play. It's the playoffs and he already got his contract, I think it's in everyone's best interest for him to play on it if at all possible.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Hopefully Tyson's OK, but this is the playoffs and he must play through the pain. If this was the regular season, then I'd expect him to sit. But, this is the playoffs; no time for Tyson to go...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

I have spent a lot of effort recently ripping Tyson for his play. I am here to eat a little bit of crow. Tyson today easily played his best game of the playoffs today, and even though it doesn't show on the stat sheet, his efforts today did not go unnoticed. He reinspired confidence in me that he is an important key to us winning the series. Hopefully he gets a chance to show it again.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

He expects to play in game 5. :clap: 


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-tyson01.html#


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



bullsger said:


> He expects to play in game 5. :clap:
> 
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-tyson01.html#


Thank you! :clap:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Awesome, we need every big we can get. Tyson had his best game of the series yesterday, and we need more of it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

can someone please confirm? *The Score is reporting Chandler will not play on tuesday.* X-rays were negative, however.


also this from marcia:


_Tyson Chandler did not practice Monday morning, according to Bulls spokesman Tim Hallam, and his status remains day-to-day.

"I don't really know right now," Chandler said after Monday's practice. "Right now, it's kind of sore. I'll just have to see how it feels tomorrow."

Chandler's has drawn fouls from Miami's Shaquille O'Neal and if his right-ankle sprain renders him unavailable for Tuesday night's Game 5 in Miami it could hurt the Bulls.

"When I went down, I felt like it was really bad," said Chandler, who was wearing a walking boot Monday. "After a while, it calms down a little bit. It's real sore this morning."

X-rays on the ankle were negative._




http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...andler,1,2616046.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

ok. updating my update of the update.

*The Score's David Schuster reports Tyson is "questionable" and a "game-time decision"...*

stay tuned to this thread!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

That didn't look that bad to me, I've warped my ankle much worse, and returned later in a game. Tyson needs to suck it up, but we were doing better with Tyson on the bench in games 1-3, so it might not be too bad if he sits out, and Schenscher can draw an offensive foul or two on Shaq.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



sloth said:


> *That didn't look that bad to me, I've warped my ankle much worse, and returned later in a game. Tyson needs to suck it up*, but we were doing better with Tyson on the bench in games 1-3, so it might not be too bad if he sits out, and Schenscher can draw an offensive foul or two on Shaq.


You can't possibly evaluate the severity of a sprained ankle by looking at video. Sometimes they look horrible and guys walk it off an don't miss a minute. Sometimes they appear minor and guys are out for 5 weeks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



sloth said:


> That didn't look that bad to me, I've warped my ankle much worse, and returned later in a game. Tyson needs to suck it up, but we were doing better with Tyson on the bench in games 1-3, so it might not be too bad if he sits out, and Schenscher can draw an offensive foul or two on Shaq.



so the last time you played in the first round of the NBA Playoffs you were able to "suck it up" and get back in?

we love you sloth. heart of a champion! awesome!



:smilewink


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Mike Wilbon just said on PTI that Tyson Chandler said he is going to be playing.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



sloth said:


> Mike Wilbon just said on PTI that Tyson Chandler said he is going to be playing.



Same news on Dan Patrick's radio show.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



Ron Cey said:


> You can't possibly evaluate the severity of a sprained ankle by looking at video. Sometimes they look horrible and guys walk it off an don't miss a minute. Sometimes they appear minor and guys are out for 5 weeks.


Yes he can…

Bull’s fans can evaluate everything and everybody. And not just only by looking at video, but listening sound or analyzing electro magnetic field variations around the research subject. 

Sloth is absolutely correct…Chandler just needs to suck it up and "run like a deer", before collapsing in agony, under the Skiles feet (with a smile on his face)


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

We need trade Tyson for Sheldon ! :biggrin:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Anyone else think Tyson is definitely out and the Bulls are clouding his status to keep the Heat on their toes?

Or have I been following the Cubs too much?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

The good news is that the sprain definitely doesn't seem to be too serious. However, I'd imagine the decision on whether he'll play or not will be a gametime decision made by Tyson and the training staff. 

Normally, I'd be optimistic when a guy says he can play, and this is the initial reaction I felt when first reading about Tyson. Slowly though, a sense of pessimism started to creep in, and I realized that I have such little regard for Tyson's intelligence and his missplaced sense of bravado that I'm actually half worried that it's in fact a severe sprain, but he's got this image of him being tough so locked into his mind right now that he'll go out and play on it for 5 minutes and re-injure it even worse and be sidelined for the rest of the offseason and then treat us to another season of sub 50% FT shooting and getting blocked by 6'7 small forwards every time he tries to score.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



UMfan83 said:


> Anyone else think Tyson is definitely out and the Bulls are clouding his status to keep the Heat on their toes?
> 
> Or have I been following the Cubs too much?


Actually, thats precisely what I think. Might as well keep'em guessing on their game plan. I doubt he plays Tuesday.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

Did you guys just ignore the 2 posts at the top of the page?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*



Bulls96 said:


> Sloth is absolutely correct…Chandler just needs to suck it up and *"run like a deer"*, before collapsing in agony, under the Skiles feet (with a smile on his face)


hehehe.....

....Tyson need "run like Bull!"


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

X-Rays were negative on his ankle according to a recently updated article on chicagosports.com ... not sure if that's new news or not.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Updates on Tyson...........*

It's run the court like a deer. Like his scouting report said coming out of high school.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Chandler to Play Tonight*

Chandler ready to go

By David Haugh
Tribune staff reporter

May 2, 2006, 12:08 PM CDT

MIAMI -- Much to the relief of Bulls fans concerned about Shaquille O'Neal awaking from his two-game nap in Chicago, 7-foot defensive specialist Tyson Chandler pronounced his injured right ankle fit for Tuesday night's Game 5 at AmericanAirlines Arena.

Chandler participated in the Bulls' morning shoot-around and ambled around much smoother than he did 24 hours earlier wearing a walking boot. The progress encouraged coach Scott Skiles enough to say the injury likely would not affect the Bulls' normal rotation with Chandler being the first big man off the bench.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...andler,1,3533551.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Tyson to Play Tonight (Game 5)*

I already posted this in the Tyson Updates and Official Game threads, so I'm pretty much just spamming at this point, but I figured this is news that's worthy of its own thread. Mods, feel free to mergecize if you like.



> *Chandler ready to go
> 
> May 2, 2006, 12:08 PM CDT
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-060502bullschandler,1,3533551.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------

